

Yahoo Wants To Buy Everyone - dvt
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/16/yahoo-tumblr/

======
zimpenfish
Yahoo have been down this road before - unless there's been a complete 180 in
the internal culture (and to be fair, I left there 7 years ago, it's entirely
possible it's not a dysfunctional hell of "smart" people any more), the same
things will happen as happened to previous acquisitions.

